# No Me Montes Una Escena



## Mimp3

*No Me Montes Una Escena.*

ara no facis una escena.

És correcte? Hi ha alguna millor manera de dir-ho?
Merci.


----------



## Bevj

Qui parla?  El context, sisplau.


----------



## Mimp3

Sorry. Una noia que talla amb el seu xicot en un bar. 
-No et vull veure mes. I ara no facis una escena siusplau.


----------



## Circunflejo

Fer una escena és correcte però si has escollit en castellà _no me montes _(en lloc de _no montes_), no hauría de ser en català _no em facis_?


----------



## Mimp3

Tens raó, merci.


----------



## RIU

No et vull veure mes. I ara no em facis _el numeret._


----------



## Olaszinhok

Bon dia a tothom

Per què heu escrit _me_s? No s'hauria d'escriure més amb accent?! La meva és només una pregunta …


----------



## Circunflejo

Olaszinhok said:


> No s'hauria d'escriure més amb accent?


Sí. Ha estat una errada d'en @RIU.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Circunflejo said:


> Sí. Ha estat una errada d'en @RIU.


Gràcies. També en Mimp3 ho ha escrit.


----------



## Circunflejo

Això de fer el numeret en castellà es diu montar el numerito.


Olaszinhok said:


> També en Mimp3 l'ha escrit així...


Els són els natius (a veure que diuen) però jo no tinc cap dubte: més.


----------



## RIU

Alto les seques! Teniu raó, m'he limitat a copiar i no m'hi he fixat. Va amb accent, i és un dels pocs que se salven amb la nova normativa.

Ara que hi penso, _facis un espectacle._


----------



## Doraemon-

Circunflejo said:


> El*l*s són els natius (a veure qu*è* diuen) però jo no *en* tinc cap dubte: més.



Sí, correcte, amb accent (més). 
Una simple errada tipogràfica primer i un còpia i enganxa després, suposo. Tots fem alguna falta de quan en quan, i més d'aquestes, en escriptura informal.


----------



## Circunflejo

Gràcies per les correccions, @Doraemon-. Jo vaig dubtar si els o ells… i no he encertat. Amb el en tinc més problemes però ès lògic perque mai he estudiat el català.


----------



## Xiscomx

Mimp3 said:


> *No Me Montes Una Escena.*
> 
> ara no facis una escena.
> 
> És correcte? Hi ha alguna millor manera de dir-ho?
> Merci.


Sí; però en castellà hi ha una manera millor d'escriure'l: _No me montes una escena._


Mimp3 said:


> Sorry Perdó. Una noia que talla amb el seu xicot en un bar.
> -No et vull veure mes més. I ara no facis una escena, siusplau si us plau.


En català està ben dit i escrit; també ho estaria _no donis un espectacle_ o _no facis un escàndol, si et plau._


Mimp3 said:


> Tens raó, merci gràcies.


De res.


----------

